# It wasn't my fault!



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I'm not sure how it happened but I found an Italeri 1/35 PT-109 and a 1/35 S-Boot sitting on my bench. It must have been magic or sumppin'! I know I didn't buy them because I have *NO MORE ROOM* for models...I'm just sayin'....it wasn't my fault.

Not only that, but also a RG 1/350 Tirpitz. In, I might add, a _ridiculously_ large box that could hold almost three Tirptiz kits. Good going there RG! 

O.K., O.K., I bought them dang it. I'm sick, I need help!

Am I the only stupid person on this forum? Or is it written somewhere in the *Modelers Credo* to buy first, then worry about where it's going second? Same thing with books. Sigmund Freud would probably attach some sort of 'ism' to it or call it a 'syndrome' of some kind.

If you would like to contribute to my much needed Psycho Therapy please contact me off line....

HAL9001-


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't have a problem buying them either. My main concern is how the hell do I get them in the House without SWMBO finding out. I also don't have a problem with Books. I love them but she wants to start a Library. Sorry I can't help you with your Therapy. Mine is pretty expensive also.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

hal9001 said:


> Am I the only stupid person on this forum? Or is it written somewhere in the *Modelers Credo* to buy first, then worry about where it's going second?


Are you _kidding_!? :lol:


----------



## wildbill63 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello! I hang around on the dicast side but cruze through here every so often just to see what yall are doin. 
When it comes to justifying something I have bought and get caught with it before I find a place for it, I have found that its easier to beg for "forgiveness" than it is to ask for "permission" in the first place! Just sayin. :wave:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

wildbill63 said:


> Hello! I hang around on the dicast side but cruze through here every so often just to see what yall are doin.
> When it comes to justifying something I have bought and get caught with it before I find a place for it, I have found that its easier to beg for "forgiveness" than it is to ask for "permission" in the first place! Just sayin. :wave:


wildbill, I'm not married, but that sounds like a _darn good_ strategy! :thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------

